# Dry skin, Psoriasis and Eczema cures



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I have been suffering from Psoriasis and Eczema for about 6 years now, and it has got to the point where I don't know where to turn for comfort, it keeps me awake at night sometimes, but this last week has been the worst ever, so hopefully I'm not alone on here and I have fellow sufferer (you have my sympathy) who has found a cure.

Liz took a couple of pictures the other day as I can't see how bad my back is, skin is lumpy red and angry, it's pretty much the same in other places.

My doc keeps giving me pills and creams but none seem to work for long as most have the effect of thinning my skin too.

Creams/ointments include
E45 lotion, rubbish but cooling, 
Hydrocortisone effective but bad for the skin in general, 
Allergenics emollient cream (Optima Consumer Health Ltd) sometimes works but mostly not,
Betamethasone valerate 0.1% / Neomycin 0.5% cream, good but again bad for the skin,
Aveeno cream (Johnson & Johnson Ltd) seems most effective but as the others not all the time.

Drugs
Cetirizine 10mg tablets, antihistamine tabs, I have a another prescription for a different one, but both just make me drowsy, and don't really have any effect.

Pics on side sorry, VS aware, but not much happening :roll:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Have you reviewed your diet? 

Hydrocortizone creams are used for all sorts of ailments, I have two but for totally different problems, and they work well for me.

Peter


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We eat quite healthily Peter, mostly freshly bought and home cooked, plenty of veg, low sugar diet as I'm Pre diabetic type 2 again now, fresh fruit, not much bread.

My mind is going down the eat to get healthy road right now, as I feel if I could get my skin to be more oily it may help, skin in pics looks greasy as Liz had just put on some cream to ease it a bit.


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

The Christie Hospital give Martin Aveeno because the Chemo gives him dry skin and rashes but you have to keep using it 2 or 3 times a day. I have read somewhere recently of a new treatment for Psoriasis but unfortunately can't remember where.


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you tried E45 ITCH CREAM (not the ordinary stuff) This can be very effective and worth a try.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

The best thing to do is get at the core problem, creams etc only help you to put up with it.

My body is going crazy with chemotherapy after-effects and not always obvious what is directly down to chemo and what is 'other causes'.

One of the hydrocortisone creams I have been prescribed is for a fungal outbreak in one armpit, the non-cancer side, no idea how it started or from whence it came, but the cream worked very quickly indeed.

Peter


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Feel for you Kevin 

I also suffer

But mostly my ears,scalp and eyes 

Creams help but as you say thin the skin 
I usually flare up pretty badly when we travel, maybe the water?

Stress doesn't help 

Are you under the care of a dermatologist ??

If not ask for a referral 

They are the experts 

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2s gps get it wrong 

When I flared up in different places

They diagnosed a fungal infection and prescribed anti fungal cream

It nearly stripped my skin, put me into severe psoriasis 

But now ithink I have psoriatic arthritis, the GP thinks so too, so now Im waiting to see the rheumatologist 

And have been for over 8 weeks 

Watch for very painful joints which flare up one at a time from absolutely nowhere, last one or a few days and disappear just as quickly to be replaced by another inflamed joint

Slowly stiffening all joints over time

It's abitlike slowly turning to stone:grin2::grin2::crying:
Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Our nephew had chemo after two different cancer treatments and the chemo totally eradicated his psoriasis. 
Not suggesting you try Chemo Kev.
I use Aloe Vera for any skin ailments and burns.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

:grin2:I'll skip that Ray 

Even flare ups sound reasonable:grin2::grin2::wink2:

Sandra


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

Kev_n_Liz

I have suffered fro Psoriasis for the past 35 years. To be honest, no creams, Lotions, Diets or packing in drinking is going to get rid of psoriasis. It's a condition you have to learn to live with. But it is catch 22. The more you worry about it the worse it gets. 

I have taken every cream and tablet under the sun. No tablets have ever worked for me and creams tend to work for a while then they become less effective. The two most effective creams I have tried are Dovonex and Dovobet. One is a steroid cream do you use it for a short while then you use the other once it is under control. These are the only two creams that have ever worked for me on a regular basis in 35 years. 

I have learned to live with the condition and I still get flare ups every now and then. Their is no cure for it but every now and then it totally disappears. 

It is supposed to hereditary but nobody in my family had ever had it before. But when my mum was about 70 she also got.

I know this is going to sound hard but try not to worry about it as the stress it causes makes it worse. 

When I am going on holiday to the sun I visit the local sunbed salon a few times before I go and this clears it up for a short time. 

Ian


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well Ian 

Iwouldnt recommend the sun bed in view ofAlberts melonama

But sunshine helps

Just protect

Sandra


----------



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

aldra said:


> Well Ian
> 
> Iwouldnt recommend the sun bed in view ofAlberts melonama
> 
> ...


I understand what you mean. But I only go on 3 or 4 times for 3 minutes. 
When I was 16 and first got it I was offered a course of sunbed treatments to help clear it up. How times change. 
It is a chance I take by doing it. But once I am away I cover up as much as possible and use a high factor.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Dovabet keeps mine under control at home, but May to October the Spanish and French sunshine really clears it up, it's my excuse for going :-D

A combination of the sun, sun tan oils and after sun cream works wonders.

Have to agree worry can exacerbate it and cause flare ups.

My daughter and one of my sons have also developed it, my sons is really bad and required UV shower cubicle treatment on the NHS.

Hope it eases.

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I think you will find that the medical sunbet treatment 

filters out the damaging rays 

Some people, God bless them have total body psoriasis so need sun therapy 

My ears drive me mad when they flare, I have it behind, inside and out of them, and the rapidily shedding skin really irritates 

Like wise my eyes,iI can't really use anything except a very low cortisone cream on occasions when they get very bad 

But hey it could be worse 

It could be life threatening rather than just an irritating thing we need to live with 

Sandra


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

I seem to remember there is a certain amount of evidence for the use of linseed oil as a food supplement in psoriasis/eczema etc. but don't buy the stuff you see in the shops it tastes horrible! The problem is that it very quickly goes rancid and is not heat stable. Much of the oil and milled linseed that you find in health food shops is imported and of dubious quality but people buy it because it is cheap. I met Durwin from the linseed farm in Sussex at the Yorkshire show a couple of years ago and had a chat to him on the recommendation of a friend who is a biochemist. He is quite a character but knows a lot about the research that has been done around using linseed oil for health. I was a bit sceptical but thought I would give it a try for my joints (injuries to both knees and a hip had affected my mobility). Within a couple of weeks of starting it I suddenly realised that my knees didn't hurt and I was actually planning long walks - perhaps there is something in it. I have a spoonful on my morning fruit and yogurt with a sprinkling of the milled linseeds. When you get the really good fresh stuff it has a pleasant slightly nutty flavour. I also use the oil for salad dressings. It would be worth you having a look at it for your skin problems because supplements of omega 3 oils have long been one of the approaches for dry skin/eczema/itches etc
You can get very good fresh cold pressed linseed oil from www.thelinseedfarm.co.uk They cold press their seeds in small batches just before sending it out to customers so I am setting up a regular order every second month for a bottle of the oil and a bag of milled seeds. I keep it all in the fridge so it stays fresh. They have some recipes on their website and I can recommend the salad dressing - make up a batch then let it stand for a couple of hours before using to let the flavour develop. 
good luck with it

Chris


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

I've had Psoriasis since I was eleven and for much of my life it was pretty bad, especially on my legs, but also at different times on elbows, back and scalp. I don't think I've ever been without it but for sometime now, maybe for twenty years or more, it has been minimal, mainly on my elbows and a couple of small patches on my lower back. The most effective treatment I've used is Dovonex. The main problem I found with Psoriasis, apart from issues of appearance, is that the affected skin is less flexible so can crack if there are large patches. Dovonex, reduced the thickness and made the skin more flexible and less scaly. It worked best for me in a regime combined with regular baths (not easy when motorhoming). The Dovonex would soften the top layer of skin and soaking in the bath would help to make it easier to rub it off. I have it on repeat prescription but haven't needed to bother with it for a long time now.

I also have problems with my joints that are very much as Aldra described. General stiffness just about everywhere, especially in the mornings, or any time after I've sat down for five minutes. Pretty consistent problems with my ankles (though they have been better of late) but very varied experiences with my hips and knees. Two weeks ago my right hip and left knee were the main problems and really limited what I could do. Last week miraculous improvement, but today a half hour walk started the hip off again. The unpredictability is so frustrating. We're off to Edinburgh for a week at the end of August, then to France for a few weeks in September / October. I really won't know until the time how much walking I'll be able to do.

About ten years ago my GP referred me to a rheumatologist to see if my arthritis was psoriatic. They did a few tests and said 'No'. So I'd be interested in what diagnosis Sandra is given, and whether it makes any difference to how the arthritis is treated. Mine isn't treated at all at the moment except for taking anti-inflammatories now and again. The advice I've received is to keep exercising / moving the joints, but pace it, don't overdo it. But you don't know what overdoing it means, until you've overdone it.

Kev, do you have both Psoriasis and Eczema, or has your doctor not said which it is? Does this make any difference to the treatment advised?


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Wow, not on my own then. Thanks you for all the response, not heard of some of the meds mentioned so I'll make a note of those for later.

My Doc seems to not have a clue, next step is a dermatologist, I'm ringing for an appointment today hopefully I'll get a telephone one for this morning to at least start it off.

Since it kicked off in about 2010 (when we moved to this house) it's got worse year on year, but in the summer, I usually get relief but not this year, I had them check my Vitamin D which was deficient, and is what we get mostly from the sun health wise, so I take 800 ui vitamin D each day, at first it did help, but not sure it is now.

We've tried different products in the laundry but nothing seems to help.

Re moving to this house, I did think last year that perhaps the water was part of the problem as it does have a TCP like taste, I got the water board out testing, and they reckon there is nothing in the water that shouldn't be there.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Exactly Chris

I too find the unpredictability a pain (no pun intended )

Never really knowing from day to day how far or even if I can walk at all

Walk too long even round the house and I seize up, sit too long and I seize up

It does make me nervous about being away in the motorhome, and worried about if I'll be able to see much, silly things like how level the van is affects me if I'm standing at the sink or cooker for too long 

Hoping some time near and in the sea at Croatia will help on this trip

We have the scooter but I wonder if that irritates the joints as I was bad in Spain on the journey home after even a short scooter trip 
Could just be coincidence though

I had a bad couple of months or so but this last few weeks no serious flare ups just the usual stiffness and aching joints ,bones and muscles 

I used to take linseed which I ground myself just before taking it, I'll be checking out the website A has suggested

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I just spoke with a Doctor, mine decided to bugger off for two weeks, no consideration some folk.

Pictures emailed to him and I have an appointment for Wednesday morning.


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

hi,

just ordered some,i,m fedup with never knowing how i,m going to be, and as i get older i,m not coping as well as i used to do, when i was late twenties i was told i had multi joint syndrum, in other words i could hurt all over........., tried the drugs and felt worse,so took up heath things, oils, swimming walking, yoga, tried them all, and managed to cope not too bad, but as i get older i find it hard to make the effort,so of course i feel worse which makes it harder to make the effort........i need a personal guru who will moniter me every hour,any takers.

i,m like Sandra i get worried when i see some difficult terrain, will i manage to get up,over,through it, and will i manage to get back, this is the girl that took 8 teenage lads up and over kinder scout with a tourist map of the area, went youth hosteling on bikes[VERY OLD BIKES] all over the lake district, because we had no money, single parent, and made it all an adventure. nicest things my kids said to me, you never told us we were deprived, we always were the family that all the other kids wanted to be with.

mags


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I too was a big fell and mountain walker until my late forties

I wonder now if it's payback time for all that rough terrain especially the downhill bits 

Still wouldn't have traded the joy and freedom of standing on the top of a mountain

Sandra


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Kev, feel for you. 

Had eczema when young. It was a nightmare. GP used to prescribe some sort of smelly, yellow sulphur type ointment which had to be liberally applied and then swathed in bandages. Used to drive me insane with itching. Then along came a new feller, a young GP who prescribed Synalar, a steroid type ointment I think and no more bandages. It worked like magic although had to keep on top of it, had to be careful as to what I touched, re washing powder, washing up liquid. Even the water out of the tap. I lived in Newcastle then and you can smell the water there. As you say a sort of TCP but more like chlorine. That was deadly for my skin and always caused flare-ups. My skin improved tremendously when I moved out of the area. I always wear rubber gloves to this day for any chore that involves any kind of chemical, washing up liquid, for anything in fact other than plain water. 
Other than the Synalar, the other big help was sunshine. Absolute necessity. 
I am suspicious that your problems started when you moved house. Your water supply? Try not to shower daily, it exacerbates the problem and dries out your skin. 
Washing powders? Even when you have used the same brand for years that did not used to cause problems, sometimes the manufacturers use different additives. 
Different kind of bedding? As it is your back that's affected, are you lying on a different type of fabric? 
Stress is a biggie. 
You need sunshine - real sunshine not sun beds. I finally got rid of it when I went to live in Saudi Arabia. 

Good luck. Hope you find the cause and a cure.


----------



## prudence (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi, I have it in patches all over my body and in my scalp. I had breast cancer in 2014, followed by chemotherapy and radiotherapy. It completely went when I was on chemo but has come back now and is not good at the moment as I am very upset just losing my mum to a brain tumour. My husband saw an article about a new spray foam that is mean to good called Enstilar. Apparently you can get it now from your doctor so I am going to look into it. The sun does me good but I am more careful now as am scared of getting skin cancer. Good luck and hope you find something out there that helps you. Xxxx


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Prue
Don't worry

Use a sunscreen that filters out the harmful rays and enjoy the sun

We could have prevented the melonoma spreading if we had recognised the mole earlier 

We didn't and it had become deep infiltrating blood and lymph

Watch for changing moles and have them checked and you will be fine 

Stress definately exacerbates psoriasis

But again just give yourself time 

It's perfectly normal that you are stressed at this time

Aldra


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

My daughter had severe eczema as a youngster and someone recommended that I use the glycerine soap from Caurnie soapworks in Kirkintilloch (www.caurnie.com) It is a wonderful old fashioned family business that still makes cold processs glycerine soap by hand using herbs and flowers from their organic garden. I have not used any other soap for almost 30 years now and get a regular supply of their 2.8kg blocks of nettle soap. Apparently it is used in some dermatology units and experience from my family and numerous friends is that it does wonders for sore and itchy skin. I know the doctors tell you never to put soap on your skin and to use all the lotions and potions instead but quite honestly this stuff has been much better than anything the doctors managed to prescribe and also much simpler - you just get washed with a piece of soap like everyone else does. It leaves your skin feeling wonderful and there is something about the nettles in it that helps soothe the irritation apparently. 
I have no connection to the people at Caurnie soapworks other than a very satisfied long term customer 
Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Going to docs at 7:40 this morning.

Liz brought me a couple of trial sachets & a spray from a health shop the other day, and I tried one, and by heck it worked fast, my skin looks like new again with one application, I'm taking them both to the docs to see if they can be got on prescription or not.

There was also a program on BBC R2 yesterday afternoon, someone talking about dry skin, going to listen to it on iPlayer later if I can find it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Two more pics of the spray bottle details.

https://www.salcuraskincare.com/

https://www.salcuraskincare.com/free


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Been to Docs, can't get the above on prescription, he's prescribed something else which will work once then never again most likely, I'll know what it is when I collect it later today.

I'll go see my own more amenable doc when he get back from his jollies.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I have seen the ruematoligist ( at last )

He has diagnosed CPP crystal arthritis 

Calcium pyrophosphate crystals deposit within the joints 

Apatite crystals can also occur in joints but also in tendons

Symptoms sudden acute pain and stiffness, swelling and tenderness , inflammation 

Raised temp and feeling unwell

Apparently the hard sharp angles of the Crystals grind down things they are in contact with and give of a strong electrical charge which can injure cells and trigger the immune system 

There is a drug that can be taken at the outset of the attack to reduce its severity by reducing the interaction between the crystals and the immune system, I'm not sure whether it's to be taken permantly but I'm speaking to the GP when he gets the consultants letter

I'm to be registered to a local reumatologist and referred to physio to reduce the stiffness and increase muscle strength around the joints

Well at least I know why I'm literally slowly turning to stone :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

OOOPPPSSS I forgot about this thread, I saw the doc who as said prescribed Eumovate, which I've not tried yet, and also Oilatum, which I have, you put it on wet skin, re-shower then pat dry, not sure if it works or not as I itch like crazy after using it, but it then calms down a bit, but I'm still itchy all over most of the time, I try to ignore it but sometimes I could scream it is so irritating, you can tell when I'm irritated as I tend to get annoyed with those on here with nothing better to do than pop digs at other members just because they disagree with something they posted :Roll: do wish they would either grow up or bugger off and leave the site for normal people to continue enjoying.

Seeing the Doc on tuesday regarding my now 90 year old (improved from 97) lung capacity, not used my inhalers for 3 months + now.


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Have you actually got a diagnosis, Kev?


Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Oh yeah, I have a skin problem :roll: When I see MY doc on Tuesday I'll ask again to see a man who has a clue.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I should have added the immune systems reaction to the injured joint causes my psoriasis to flare up at the same time 

I have been prescribed dovobet gel for these flare ups, it seems very effective but I use it as infrequently as possible 

I hope Kev you are referred to a dermatologist and he/she can prescribe an effective solution 

Sandra


----------



## Merryn (Aug 28, 2016)

Hi all,

I have just returned to this site after an absence of 4 or so years. I used to post as 'coral' because we had an Adria Coral. Currently without a motorhome, but starting the search for one again.

I have has psoriasis for the last 10 years which caused flaky skin on mainly elbows and knees. It started to spread all over I I have a course of light therapy treatment which helped enormously during the time of the treatment, but it returned again once the light treatment finished - but to a much less degree. Like others have said dovobet and dovonex are the best topical products, but use as sparingly as you can.

18 months ago I started to get alot of joint pain and like Aldra said turned to stone! Psoriatic arthritis was diagnosed. However I am now taking methotrexate (which is not without its side effects) and that has helped enormously. I am now largely pain free and can cycle and run (a little!) again. Methotrexate lowers your bodies immune system (it is mainly used in anti cancer treatment). If you have psoriasis and develop joint pain please get referred to a specialist rheumatologist asap as GP's know very little about psoriatic conditions.


----------

